# Who's your favorite Comedian?



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

I just want to know, Who's your favorite Comedian Ill Start Mine first.

1.Dave chappelle
2.Louis Ck
3.Danny glover
4.Kevin hart
5.Gary Owen
6.Anthony Jeselnik
7.Aries spears
8.Patrice O'Neal
9.Dane Cook
10.Gabriel iglesias
11.Deray Davis
12.Richard pryor
13.George Carlin
14.Jeff Dunham
15.Jim Carrey

Ps Edit: Thanks (*Yumi*) and (*Nxenz)* I forgot all about richard pryor and Jim Carrey , and don't worry I have way more comedians favorite than this, but It's just I don't want to make a list more than 30, so Ill just keep it short lol.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 3, 2012)

Richard Pryor, Bill Hicks & Mitch Hedberg

I have others but those are my top 3.


----------



## Jax (Aug 3, 2012)

Louis CK, Ricky Gervais, George Carlin, Demetri Martin...


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Boyle
Andy Parsons
Rory Bremner
Ryan Stiles

There are others i'd watch, but those are the only names i'd make the effort to record if i couldn't watch immediately.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2012)

Your mother.



Spoiler



Gabriel Iglesias


----------



## DS1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mitch Hedberg.


I like Carlin and Russel Peters, but damn, I cry every time I watch a Mitch Hedberg set.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 3, 2012)

Pfft wheres Jim Carrey?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Pfft wheres Jim Carrey?



Back in the 90s where he left his career.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Robin williams, Drew carey, Ryan Stiles, Wayne Brady, pretty much every improv comedian.
For standup comedian, Daniel Tosh. He reminds me of a lot of the members we have on this forum.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 3, 2012)

Aziz,Gabriel Iglesias,Russell Peters,Louis CK,Nate Bargatze,Hannibal Buress,
*	Kumail Nanjiani*


That guys hillarious.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pffft, I know he is dead and all but where is Chris Farley?

I know...



Spoiler



DOWN BY THE RIVER!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2012)

No Jon Stewart? Stephen Colbert?

Also Daniel Tosh is really fucking funny.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 3, 2012)

Wait, I see an error:


Spoiler






SixSenseEagle said:


> 9.Dane Cook






I listened to most of his stuff..and i think i only liked 2 jokes. I didn't laugh. I just chuckled. 

overall, you're list is neat.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Wait, I see an error:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No one likes Dane Cook. They only like the various comedians he steals his jokes from.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 3, 2012)

Spoiler



George Carlin, Patton Oswald, Louis C.K. (I really need to watch more of his material), Rodney Dangerfield, Neil Hamburger, and Daniel Tosh would be my picks.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I see an error:
> ...


Hold up! everyone lol I pick Dan cook cause I looking for this stand up long ago and finally found it,

and this was the only comedian I could think of when I was making the list ( All of the other comedians on the list are WAY funnier than him in my opinion) , and this is the only stand up I like, and know by him please Don't take it to the heart, just say it with ya chest lol.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I see an error:
> ...



Dane Cook was ginormously popular when his first album was out. EVERYBODY was quoting it nonstop. And then once some hipsters caught on to how all his crap was structured, it became popular to hate him. It's the same with Family Guy, everyone and their mother thought the show was genius for the first two seasons, and then people started to be all, "HURRHURR REFERENCES!!!" I'm sure Dane Cook and Family Guy suck now, but talking about how you hate them like you always hated them is one of those hipster douchebag things. And now we've got a whole new generation of people that never saw the original season of Family Guy / Dane Cook performance, and just immediately think they suck because they've heard it repeated so many times.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff Dunham.  He is number one.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Boyle .


----------



## Jax (Aug 3, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Jeff Dunham.  He is number one.



You serious?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 3, 2012)

DS1 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Yumi said:
> ...



Call me a hipster if you want. I never found Dane Cook funny. I found him annoying. Even doubly so now since my Ex-girlfriend practically worshiped him.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff dunham is like dane cook. He started out really funny. Now he is really overrated. I actually saw him live during the identity crisis tour (have the shirt and posterand tix to prove it) and i was REALLY dissapointed. Achmed is heavily relied on now because of peoples reaction to him and its just sad how unfunny hes gotten. Watch his old stuff from the 90s THATS funny. Everything now is rehashed from the 90s or just stupid.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2012)

Rik Mayall
Adrian Edmondson
Rowan Atkison

Those are my faves by far.
I don't really like American comedy.


----------



## VatoLoco (Aug 3, 2012)

old skool... fukk you yun' punks.

Muhfuggin


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Jeff Dunham.  He is number one.


Woah There he funny, and all with the puppets and everything, but I didn't make the list because who we're my favorite in numbers, probably for dave chapelle lol, but thats because he was the very first comedian I heard of long ago when I was like 7, and when the first dave chappelle show came on, but anyway I made this list because who we're my favorite comedians that I heard of first not because of who we're the best in numbers I'm Sorry if you got idea, but hey if you do that again I will Kill you!!! from your favorite Terrorist (Achmed the dead terrorist)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

Marx brothers. If you don't know them (I'm aiming this at the stupid kiddies) then you're fucking dumb and you need to watch all of their shit.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 3, 2012)

Jax said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Dunham.  He is number one.
> ...


I am dead serious.


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Aug 3, 2012)

Russel Peters, hands down!
Has anyone seen that movie he starred in? I've never seen a movie with such a perfect concoction of humor and plot-line; usually one has to be sacrificed for the other. 
Besides his movie, his stand up comedy is a riot! I didn't go a minute without laughing during his hour long stand-up video (search it up, it's on YouTube). 
I'm not really a fan of racist jokes or dry humour, but Russel speaks from experience and as long as he makes fun of himself (or more specifically, his race), I see no harm in his jokes. 
Besides Russel, Mike Von and Bruce Jingles are pretty funny too.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

Russell Peters ftw


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Marx brothers. If you don't know them (I'm aiming this at the stupid kiddies) then you're fucking dumb and you need to watch all of their shit.


Why they gotta be stupid, and You can't expect teens and kids in this generation to see this type of comedy in this new generation Comedy central and other Comedy tv networks don't really show this type of stuff, also I just search this stuff on youtube earlier, and it's not really known like that, But don't get me wrong comedians and other people should salute them, because they probably orginated comedy idk, but I bet if it wasn't them it proabably wouldn't be no comedy till later on, and I bet it would have suck for everyone in the future , but luckly it didn't happen  .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

Boooo Twin sucks.

My second favorite comedian is p1ngpong

@[member='p1ngpong']


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2012)

Why was I summoned here?

Suprgamr232s tiny penis is the funniest comedian ever.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Well *at least that crazy situation *is over now (Sigh), And the bad thing is I didn't even start it first, he cuss first smh, and thats why I shouted, my bad Twin retro .


----------



## frogboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Tim Hawkins.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Depravo....until he became mod.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 3, 2012)

BE A MAN!
Russell Peters


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 3, 2012)

standup?
mitch hederg, patton oswalt, david cross, sarah silverman
comedians in general apart from standup?
bob odenkirk, tina fey, to a lesser extent amy poehler

(also just commenting, I've seen tosh on here, I never found out why people liked him too much *shrug* different strokes for different folks, I guess)


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

I was just watching this yesterday lmao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL357BrwK7c&feature=related


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 4, 2012)

The above post shows dunhams slow drive to killing his career o.o
Like I said, he focuses everything on achmed nowadays. His new special gave about 20 mins to each puppet then almost an hour to achmed and his "son".
Even at the live show (which is much more racy then the tv specials) he dedicated over an hour to achmed, and barely did anything with his new puppet Diane. And it was almost all a bunch of rehashed jokes.


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

Patton Oswalt
Mitch Hedberg
Louis CK
George Carlin
Bill Hicks
the Whose Line Is It Anyway? team (Brady, Stiles, Mochrie, Carey)
Bo Burnham
Dana Carvey is one of the funniest men ever
Betty Goddamn White
Jim Gaffigan
Pablo Francisco
Steven Wright

To name a few.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> The above post shows dunhams slow drive to killing his career o.o
> Like I said, he focuses everything on achmed nowadays. His new special gave about 20 mins to each puppet then almost an hour to achmed and his "son".
> Even at the live show (which is much more racy then the tv specials) he dedicated over an hour to achmed, and barely did anything with his new puppet Diane. And it was almost all a bunch of rehashed jokes.



In a nutshell...



Spoiler


----------



## Santee (Aug 4, 2012)

The count.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2012)

Santee said:


> The count.
> *snip*


The thing I hate about things like this is you can pretty much bleep out half of anyone's conservation and make it just as funny.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > The count.
> ...



Yes, I agree completely.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Boooo Twin sucks.



Only on tuesdays


----------



## Santee (Aug 4, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > The count.
> ...


Nah, most those are even remotely funny, the only reason I found it funny was because it as kids show and it fit perfectly. "When I'm alone, I sigh fuck my self" "Faster, faster it is so exciting"


Gahars said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> I just noticed that there are almost no female comedians mentioned in this thread. Does anyone have any recommendations? (Besides Sarah Silverman, I can't stand her)


Whittney cummings is pretty funny, lisa lampanelli is pretty racy but funny. Theyre the only two i kind of enjoy.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> I just noticed that there are almost no female comedians mentioned in this thread. Does anyone have any recommendations? (Besides Sarah Silverman, I can't stand her)


To be honest, I only know like 2 good ones but this video might explain why. I do agree with this man...and i laughed too.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S692f1tnuQ






chavosaur said:


> Whittney cummings is pretty funny lame, lisa lampanelli is pretty racy but funny. Theyre the only two i kind of enjoy.


Hope you don't mind. 

Lisa is good.

Kristen Key is great but unknown (you be the judge)[Audio is weird]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVKO50YJSE

i found her on this video among many other good comics (enjoy if you like comedy.)


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KmUwKzA60o&feature=relmfu


-feels like ive broken a rule-​


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Aug 4, 2012)

Louis CK, Ricky Gervais, Tim Minchin, and of course, George Carlin


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

The Three Stooges, not the new ones of course (although the movie was not half bad.) I mean those old black and white TV shows... I guess I just like watching people hit each other.

Edit: Also Daniel Tosh, his show is pretty funny.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> I just noticed that there are almost no female comedians mentioned in this thread. Does anyone have any recommendations? (Besides Sarah Silverman, I can't stand her)



you may like david cross' standup. I lump him and patton together

and unrelated to my quote I remember another comic (well, comics, more like a troupe) that I like, the upright citizens brigade (matt besser, amy poehler, ian roberts, matt walsh)


----------



## kel1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jef Dunham , Najib Amhali (dutch)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dead: George Carlin
Living: Ralphie May


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Michael McIntyre:*
[yt]7MF8lt0LlLE[/yt]

*Lee Evans:*
[yt]V4rSXqYjNGo[/yt]

Simple, thus brilliant.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

I just remembered, I completely forgot to include David Cross. From his stand up material to his role as Tobias in Arrested Development, he's just great. Hell, his letter to Larry the Cable Guy alone is classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDimQTJMjB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHWF0IBZ6xM


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> The above post shows dunhams slow drive to killing his career o.o
> Like I said, he focuses everything on achmed nowadays. His new special gave about 20 mins to each puppet then almost an hour to achmed and his "son".
> Even at the live show (which is much more racy then the tv specials) he dedicated over an hour to achmed, and barely did anything with his new puppet Diane. And it was almost all a bunch of rehashed jokes.


I agree he always show achmed idk about his son, but even if he kills his career you don't think he made enough money over all these years, he can make another show with all the money he have.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't always watch/listen to comedians, but when I do, its usually Tim Hawkins.  Utterly hysterical and quite clean.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2012)

He's hilarious.


----------

